# 29875 with 29877



## jennburgel (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if 29877 with pay with 29855-59, I checked NCCI edits and it had a 1 in the last column which says you may use a modifier.  When submitted to commercial payer it only payed the 1st code and not the second with no explanation. I advised our collector to appeal statting edits.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes as long a separate compartment for commericals


----------



## jennburgel (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank You!


----------

